# tip the groomer?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Not unless you feel they did a superb job  Being a groomer myself I appreciate a small tip now and then.


----------



## Greenie (Jun 5, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback. I haven't seen a superb job yet and by what they charge, it's pretty expensive as it is. I had my new puppy very close clipped (almost shaved but not quite), feet done, face shaved, and bathed and they charged me $35. Is that a good price?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thats what I charge for a Standard Puppy so I would say its a good price.  If you don't find the groom to be outstanding or the people super friendly then I would say don't tip.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

$55 to do Moose (Standard @ 1YR/O). They charged me that the first time and the next they wanted to charge me 70!!! I Said no $55 is what I paid last time and what I`ll pay again or I`ll do it myself, 2 x now and I pay $55. NO tip as it's at PetsMart or Petco (Forget) and the groomer exchanges no cash. I could probably leave her a tip personally but feel she is there to either get started, benefits they offer, etc. Not sure if she is hrly, or paid per-cut either way it's her choice. Moose loves the lady who does it so I am happy.


----------



## Greenie (Jun 5, 2008)

Those pics of Moose are beautiful. What a handsome boy!!

I couldnt do it myself...too chicken. This lady who did Louie was very nice and the facility was very clean/new. So I'll go back with Leon next month and see how she does. I have his face shaved with a donut mustache now, but thinking I'll get rid of that. It creates a lot of water on the floor at the bowl. But so darn cute!

Thanks for the responses, ya'll.


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

ToddW said:


> $55 to do Moose (Standard @ 1YR/O). They charged me that the first time and the next they wanted to charge me 70!!! I Said no $55 is what I paid last time and what I`ll pay again or I`ll do it myself, 2 x now and I pay $55. NO tip as it's at PetsMart or Petco (Forget) and the groomer exchanges no cash. I could probably leave her a tip personally but feel she is there to either get started, benefits they offer, etc. Not sure if she is hrly, or paid per-cut either way it's her choice. Moose loves the lady who does it so I am happy.


I am always amazed at how people think they are being charged alot of money to groom their dog. $55 for a standard poodle is so ridiculously low. For a professional cut a poodle has to be completely fluff dried which is labor intensive. They require alot of scissor work and detail work. It takes between 2 and 3 hours to do a nice cut. For someone working at Petsmart for a 55 groom the groomer would get $27.50. If it took them 3 hours that means they only earned a little over $8.00 an hour. Then people are so quick to complain that the groomer didn't do a good enough job. Honestly, people, those who are talented move on because they are not paid enough. The funny thing is people want show quality cuts at gutter prices. You wouldn't be too happy with my prices. I'm mobile and charge $120.00 for a standard. In a shop I wouldn't charge less than $80.00. I don't want to come off harsh, but its very frustrating to hear all the complaints that people make about groomers, but then don't want to pay to have their dogs done.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I agree with you but it also depends on where you live on how much is charged. 

It takes a lot of work for just a sporting clip, I groomed my Standard girl this morning and it took me about 2 hours to do everything including drying. When I had her is a puppy clip it would take about 3 hours and with a full show coat it took me two days. So yes its a lot of hard work and you should expect to pay a bit.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I agree, it depends on where you live, the cut you are getting, the shape your dog's hair is in (matted or nicely brushed out). I was paying $90 per groom and that is about the going rate in Northern California (and she was cut cloe but not shaved down except face,feet,tail). My Roxy also loved her groomers so I would never switch her, and we kept her up every month so it was easy for the groomer as well as the dog. As far as tipping, how about a treat every now and again for the groomer (on a hot days I brought in some beers - I always picked her up later in the day when the groomer was done, or treats for the groomers dog or a little something). That way, you won't feel obligated to give a tip everytime. If you like the groomer, you may be there for MANY years. Good luck, Suzanne


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

2poos4me said:


> I am always amazed at how people think they are being charged alot of money to groom their dog. $55 for a standard poodle is so ridiculously low. For a professional cut a poodle has to be completely fluff dried which is labor intensive. They require alot of scissor work and detail work. It takes between 2 and 3 hours to do a nice cut. For someone working at Petsmart for a 55 groom the groomer would get $27.50. If it took them 3 hours that means they only earned a little over $8.00 an hour. Then people are so quick to complain that the groomer didn't do a good enough job. Honestly, people, those who are talented move on because they are not paid enough. The funny thing is people want show quality cuts at gutter prices. You wouldn't be too happy with my prices. I'm mobile and charge $120.00 for a standard. In a shop I wouldn't charge less than $80.00. I don't want to come off harsh, but its very frustrating to hear all the complaints that people make about groomers, but then don't want to pay to have their dogs done.


Maybe I forgot to mention that moose is cut (BUZZED) all over, and short on his face, tummy, inside ears and privates. His hair does not even get 2" long before we get it cut again (every month).

$65 is fair I think for what he has done.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Roxy said:


> Hi, I agree, it depends on where you live, the cut you are getting, the shape your dog's hair is in (matted or nicely brushed out). I was paying $90 per groom and that is about the going rate in Northern California (and she was cut cloe but not shaved down except face,feet,tail). My Roxy also loved her groomers so I would never switch her, and we kept her up every month so it was easy for the groomer as well as the dog. As far as tipping, how about a treat every now and again for the groomer (on a hot days I brought in some beers - I always picked her up later in the day when the groomer was done, or treats for the groomers dog or a little something). That way, you won't feel obligated to give a tip everytime. If you like the groomer, you may be there for MANY years. Good luck, Suzanne


Ya we are in Northern CA too.

We are going to find a 'private' groomer, if someone does it perfect and takes care of him id pay $75. But I also may start doing it again myself once we move.

-Todd


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Todd, agree with you, when the hair is as short as yours, the price should reflect that.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Where are you moving to?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Roxy said:


> Where are you moving to?


Up to the Sierra Nevada mountains  
Almost to Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice. We get up to Tahoe whenever we can, my husband's family has a house on the West Shore, anywhere up there is heaven for dogs as well as people!


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I just regretfully had to change groomers after several years for my three poodles. I really liked the groomers personally so this was difficult. My dogs had razor burn every single time and I complained about it every time i saw it and they would be better for a couple of times, then again the severe razor burn. One time I even had to take my toy poodle to the vet because the burn on her neck became infected and drippy. 

When I found a new groomer I was shocked to see that she gave no burn what so ever and blew the dogs dry so that they were fluffy and beautiful.
I didn't know they could look so wonderful. She even took the stitches out for my dog after her tumor removal and spay. I tipped her graciously even though her prices were higher. 

I payed 125 dollars plus a tip to groom two toy poodles and a Standard. 
I thought the price was very low for the quality of the job she did. I would have paid 150 easily.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, too bad you had to change groomers, that is stressful when you have a standard. A lot of groomers in our area will not take them, they are too time consuming. I am sorry to hear about the razor burn. My standard and Newfoundland were at a groomers once and when I went to pick up at the end of the day on a Friday, they had cut the Newfie's leg and he was bleeding (and had been for some time). Needless to say I was furious and he had to have stitches and they had the nerve to fight me about the vet bill (I also payed the grooming for the day), totally uncalled for. I was upset that they did not call me, so needless to say, we switched groomers. We then found a wonderful couple who groomed our dogs for about 10 years, but now that I have lost both of those dogs they do not want to take on any new standards (the gal is having wrist problems) - it's hard to try a new groomer so good luck to you.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

WoW! Talk about grooming drama.

Moose has had razor burn a couple times on his toes, even I give it to him sometimes  Luckily not bad.

We are going to start looking for someplace new soon.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I work at a groom shop (not as a groomer but a bather, however i do clip Mister myself) and i almost expect tips. This may sound rude but i do. I always do a great job, im friendly, i listen to what they want etc. 
Oh and i worked at Petsmart for over 2 years and the groomers are not hourly they are on commision and yes you can tip them you just cant add it on to the bill, you have to get cash back or something, then go back to grooming and give it to them. 


Its just like going to a espresso place, i know the baristas make good money but i always tip them too.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

I paid 70 bucks for a puppy clip once--once! He was only 3 months old!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

This might sound absolutely bug nutty crazy, but my groomers prices are so ridiculously low (she never gives him burns, and is good with him, just lacking a bit of talent I think) that I actually time her, and I tip her whatever makes up the difference of 15$ an hour. So if she only charges me 35$ for 3 hours of drying and cutting I give her a $10 tip. She works out of her own home, and I know that she is just starting out, and some of our clips have looked pretty weird (to the point I am considering trying another-but I am going to go back once more and ask for something simpler). 

Even with the tip I feel like I am making a robbery, I think even with her low skill level she probably deserves much more! 

I actually almost didn't even want to try her out as she wanted to give me my first puppy groom for 10$ 

Groomers should charge what there work is worth, if you don't want to pay it, then take it up as a hobby.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! MaryLynn, that's crazy cheap! If she's good with Gryphon, who cares about the odd funny clip, I'll bet she will work with you and take your advice and get better as time goes by. You should give her a big tip, you're getting a really, really good deal.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think she needs to fix her pricing, she has it done so that it's done by X-small, small, medium, large, and x-large and it's a flat rate. 

She charges by which category he falls in as he grows, but obviously he takes probably three times as long as a regular medium dog (which is the size he was at the last time). 

She never wants to take a tip from me, either! The next time he goes I think he is into the 55$ clip range.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

T o d d said:


> $55 to do Moose (Standard @ 1YR/O). They charged me that the first time and the next they wanted to charge me 70!!! I Said no $55 is what I paid last time and what I`ll pay again or I`ll do it myself, 2 x now and I pay $55. NO tip as it's at PetsMart or Petco (Forget) and the groomer exchanges no cash. I could probably leave her a tip personally but feel she is there to either get started, benefits they offer, etc. Not sure if she is hrly, or paid per-cut either way it's her choice. Moose loves the lady who does it so I am happy.


If you came to my shop and threatened me to either do your dog for 55 dollars or you'll do it yourself, I would tell you to get lost! I've been grooming for 11 years and standards are my nitch. Who gives a rats a$$ if your asking for a buzz cut. Your dogs still needs to be fluffed dried. Poodle feet alone can take 15 to 20 extra minutes and that is its a good tolerable dog. You are paying for our experience an out knowledge to groom your dog safely. I charge 75.00 for a standard poodle buzz cut, and 100+for haircuts requiring scissoring. I don't believe PETSMART groomers are all that great, at least with my encounters, BUT I also know that their are very experienced groomers at some petsmart/petcos that are strictly there for the benefits because most private shops don't offer benefits. You want me to do your dog for 55.00? Fine. I'll give you a 55.00 job. I'm a well respected groomer and I have customers that come to be from miles away because of my skills, and I don't have time for unappreciated cocky customers who think of groomers as just the poo they wiped off their shoe. 

And as for tips. The best tips are the ones that come because I did a good job. Some of my favorite most appreciated customers have never tipped, maybe because they are on a fixed income or maybe because they simply never knew that people tip their groomers. But what makes these customers so special to me is the fact they have referred other clients to me over the years or the simple compliments and joy they express when they pick up their pooch. Tips are always welcome but never expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Im a groomer. My prices dont require a tip because they are high enough. But my money goes back into expensive shampoos and I make super elegant accessories. I also am a good listener to a clients desires....so if its not what you want, then you werent clear on your wish-list of expectations. I am thrilled to get a tip but dont expect it. I feel bummed out when I remove fleas and I tell them I am not gonna charge you for flea removal today but I hope you get some medicine. I just saved them about $10the but they dont even tip $3


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

partial2poodles said:


> Im a groomer. My prices dont require a tip because they are high enough. But my money goes back into expensive shampoos and I make super elegant accessories. I also am a good listener to a clients desires....so if its not what you want, then you werent clear on your wish-list of expectations. I am thrilled to get a tip but dont expect it. I feel bummed out when I remove fleas and I tell them I am not gonna charge you for flea removal today but I hope you get some medicine. I just saved them about $10the but they dont even tip $3


Wow, all I can say is I wish I lived closer to you two! I would love to have my dog pampered like that partial2poodles, with expensive shampoo and super elegant accessories! Anyway I always tip because grooming is a hard job so tipping shows respect for that.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

New and/or inexperienced groomers tend not to charge what they are worth unfortunately. If she treats gryphon well, she tries to please cut wise, and you are getting a great deal... I would keep giving her a shot and see if she improves a little bit at a time. I think it is very kind of you to tip so well.

I too am surprised at how little some people expect to pay for grooming. I mean these are people that drive nice cars, have good jobs, get their hair and nails done regularly, but balk at getting their matted flea infested dog groomed. They also think we're stupid too. Oh he got completely pelted like that cause he stayed at a friend's house for a week, when it's obvious you neglected to run a $5 brush thru him for months, and get angry for any demat charges.

Before we moved I was outside giving Fergie her last haircut, mind you a show cut. A young guy in a green camaro stops in front and motions me over. He complements my groom, and tells me his family is looking for a new groomer for his mini that is the same size. He tells me how his groomer is gauging him on the price.. Red flag. So in a concerned way I ask out of curiosity how much they are paying.. Get this $35!!! Mind you all but one groomer I called charged $50 for a toy!!! I smile and tell him I didn't think I could help him... Cause I charge more than that lol! Sheepishly he thanks me drives off.

Ok off the soap box. I too love my tips, and I save them for buying new equipment and some other nice things. I don't expect them but it feels good when your client appreciates you even if it's only a couple bucks. My tips range from $2 to $30 a dog but on avg I get tipped $5 a dog. I adore my request clients, and although I love the tips, simply being appreciated and having well behaved dogs makes me happy!! I bend over backwards for my requests as I know that they don't have to ask for me. Sometimes they get a freebie here and there, and I work them in when I can. It's the unappreciative that I would send packing. 

I have a client with a older dog with health issues that doesn't get bathed. Normally I have multiple clients at once so I at least bathe and partially if not completely dry the other dog before I groom this dog. My duties include helping other clients and coworkers. An express groom involves complete and utter dedication to your client and it is groomed all the way thru for a nominal $11 more and also we miss out on avg a $40+ groom because of an express client. Well most of the time I can get her dog done in less than express timing because he gets no bath. No big whoop, she's always happy and appreciative. Well that's until she doesn't get him right away. The last two times it so happened we were really busy and we were backed up.. All of us. First time she was a little irritated but not too bad since it wasn't that much longer than normal. Second time was on the busiest day of the week, and he wasn't even there the whole 3 hrs we ask for. She came in multiple times and was visible irritated a bit rude vowing never to come on that day ever again. Like I said I don't mind doing nice things for free but when you expect it every time and you get mad when you don't get it, then it's no longer ok with me. She called last week and I wasn't feeling well and was going to call out the next day but was willing to drag my miserable carcass back in just for the one request I did have. Anyway I had no available express appts available that day, and after a longer conversation she told me all was fine and she refused to pay extra. I no longer wish to groom her dog without an express appt because any day can become a very busy day. I am a bit anxious about what will happen when she calls again *sigh*. I have very appreciative clients. They don't balk at price so long as they get the cut they want and dog is treated well, nor time, and tips as well. I appreciate clients like that and I have many!! But this one I don't know. I'd hate to lose the dog as he is very good and sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was an office manager at a groom shop/boarding kennel. I had one client, a black lab, that I just LOVED! Her owners on the other hand...sheesh! The dog consistently came in totally infested with fleas. I would nicely explain to them that the once a month flea products would be beneficial. She would roll her eyes and tell me HER dog didn't have fleas (even though I would show her) and her dog must have picked up the fleas at our groom shop. One day she came in with this tiny bottle of shampoo. I believe it was 1.5 oz. She said it was special shampoo from the vet for a skin problem but wouldn't go into detail. I told her that it was not enough shampoo to cover her 80lb dog. She got mad and insisted the vet told her it was plenty. She did not want us using anything else on the dog. OK, so I went ahead and tried to bathe her dog and the shampoo barely covered the front end of the dog. I tried my hardest to get it to spread. When she picked up her dog I told her he probably wasn't very clean because it wasn't enough shampoo. In her anger she started yelling, letting it slip that it was flea shampoo and that it was our fault her dog had fleas because she always brought her in and always still had fleas after. I explained nicely that if the dog is infested with fleas and we give the dog a flea bath it does kill the fleas on the dog. But as soon as she brings the dog home and puts her down, fleas that are in her house and yard will jump onto the dog and she will once again have fleas. Well let me tell you, she turned bright red and screamed, "are you telling me my house and yard are infested with fleas"? "Yes" i said. She started in saying I was insulting her and calling her dirty to cover up for our mistakes. That we were horrible people and how dare I talk to her in this way!. OK...enough! I told her to take her dog, there would be no charge, but to NEVER bring her dog back to us again. 

This lady truly thought we were just stupid. So unreasonable! 

Anyways, people don't understand that though many dogs can be extremely difficult, they are not nearly as hard to deal with than the people who own them. Grooming is so difficult. It is stressful to say the least. Many people have no appreciation for the job that is done. A small tip can make your day, make you feel appreciated.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sadly, there are lots of nutbars out there and some of them have dogs  I am so glad I don't work with the public anymore, I just can't take the rudeness. I guess I feel that there are enough words out there to express what we feel without resorting to being mean or insulting. However, every once in a while someone who has all the disadvantages in life ends up being so generous in spirit and gracious that I think to myself, self, remember this person! She makes up for all the entitled, demanding people you had to deal with last week!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I expected to pay around 70$ for my puppy when he was little and 100+ when he's full grown. When I selected my groomer I essentially offered an open ended 'sell me your business' ad online, as well as I emailed some shops. I basically requested someone who would be able to work with a little puppy to get him off on the right foot for grooming, and that I would rather have a groomer who sent home a half groomed pup etc if it wasn't going well, and would basically work on his terms gradually acclimatizing him (he came to me very fearful of almost everything unfortunately). 

This groomer was the only one who basically agreed that the best approach for grooming him would be reward based shorter and more frequent grooming. When she gave me the pricing I was very confused, I expected to pay more, of course the DH was thrilled. I got a lot of your dog will be restrained and I will be able to clip them, don't worry responses. Which is fine I think if a dog is just being a bit bratty, but I didn't want a fearful puppy to be treated that way.

She is really sweet, and you're right I probably should stick with her.

She is always overly apologetic, I have the feeling that people yell at her quite a bit as she is ALWAYS afraid that I will be dissatisfied with the simplest things (the first time she couldn't get 'perfect' feet for example). I keep telling her don't worry, I don't expect a perfect job on a puppy, we don't need a show quality coat, etc. We just want a happy well adjusted boy who loves his groomer. 

I was thinking of getting her a doggie cookie jar for her groom shop or something nice like that for Christmas.

I try to get her referrals, but I think her low prices are actually a turn off to some people. 

Lesson be: charge what you're work is worth!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly gets a puppy groom and her groomer charges me $35.00 & I give her a $5.00 tip. Also as it is Xmas time I gave her dogs (also poos) a Xmas goody bag filled with a few treats and toys. Treat your groomer right and she'll do you right is my belief!resent::santaclaus:resent:


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you HAVE to tip your groomer? Of course not! Should you? If the job is pleasing to you and you have the means, yes. I am a groomer, and by no means do I expect tips. But, if I groom your dog over and over and you keep coming back, you should express your appreciation somehow. If it means praising my work and thanking me because you cannot afford to tip, fine... But if you CAN afford a tip, even $2 says to me that you appreciate my effort and that I've delivered a job well done. Still, they are neither required or expected.

THAT BEING SAID: the price of the groom should have nothing to do with the tip. If you go to a restaurant that is $20 a plate, are you less likely to tip because you already paid enough? No? Then why do you treat groomers this way? 

Fortunately, I get to groom my three dogs myself... But I can say that if I didn't, finding a groomer that groomed them to my satisfaction who cared about my dogs and knew how to work with them as individuals would be invaluable, and not only would cost not matter, but a large tip to show gratitude and encourage the owner would be in order.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Since we always over-tip, in general - for grooming and just about everything else - if the service is even half what we expect, we give cookies (dog and people) at the holidays (home made, of course...) 

sarah


----------

